# Advice needed - bent front legs



## Jojo94 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi there, I picked up my 9 week old boy this week and within the first day we noticed his two front legs are a little wonky, (it sort of looks like he has two right feet). On his right leg the paw is slightly turned out at the ankle (forgive my ignorance on anatomy if it has a proper name), and his left leg is turned in and slightly bent. 

I have been to the vets and they have said we are going to monitor it for a few weeks as he’s too young for a sedation and an x-ray at the moment. He wants to know if it’s a birth defect or some sort of trauma or otherwise.

The breeder hadn’t picked up on this due to her own circumstances of not being with the pubs for the last few days and her husband taking over. And his 6 week check came up totally clear..so we’re thinking this has just developed in the last week or so. She offered to take the puppy back but we are already in love with him and so declined. She has also offered to help pay for any surgery he may need and is paying for 12 months worth of calcium tablets, which was approved of by both her and my vet as a good idea in case his bones are just a little soft. So I have no issues at all with the breeder, she’s as upset as I am that there’s something wrong.

My question is has anyone experienced issues with wonky front legs and found out the cause? Or even if they could be fixed so early on with any sort of treatment? 

Puppy is not in any pain and has good healthy and mobility, except from a little hop in his run. Any advice or ideas would be gratefully received. This is my first golden retriever and so other that arthritis and cancer I hadn’t heard of any other health concerns rife in this breed.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I can't believe the breeder sold you this puppy! If you don't want to return the puppy I would find an orthopedic vet and quickly. This isn't going to resolve with time. Not sure what you are feeding or what the breeder fed the pups or the mom but this is appears to be a serious problem and a life time of expense & pain. I hope you will give us an update after seeing an orthopedic vet. No reason for anesthetic for x-rays


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Rickets? 

Pup also appears smaller than typical for 9 weeks.... so I'd want other things checked.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Rickets my thought too-
and an ortho specialist too...


I cannot believe this puppy got a health certificate.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

No advice, hope you can see an ortho soon and get some answers  This looks miserable for him.

Edit to add: Just noticed your final thought about not being aware of other health conditions in the breed. Goldens are prone to both hip and elbow dysplasia (this is much more severe than arthritis), hypothyroidism, skin conditions (including Ichthyosis), bloat (as in any deep chested dog), pigmentary uveitis, and I believe a couple heart conditions. This is not generally a particularly healthy breed without careful breeding. 

Here is a guide for more info: https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/health-research/


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

That pup seems tiny for 9 weeks! I hope you are able to find out what is wrong and how to help the little guy!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

oh dear, there really aren't any words. And I too can't believe this puppy was cleared by a vet. Poor puppy, I hope you can find answers for what is going on.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

This article may shed some light on what is happening with your pup. Hope that everything turns out well for him. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2905020/


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

The poor little guy.


----------



## Jojo94 (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you so much for all your quick responses. I am seeing an orthopaedic vet later today so I will definitely let you know what her feedback is. Thank you Charliethree your link was incredibly helpful as a lot of what was said rings very true to our pup. 
I have also discovered a few forums online which describe “knuckling over” and “bowing in” in puppies front legs which I will also discuss with the vet later as this is said to be mainly caused by a dietary deficiency, and would then also explain Marley’s small size. Rickets is also a good suggestion thank you! 
And yes I did notice his size, he and one brother were smaller than the rest due to needing to be hand reared. His brother lost half of his tail when Mum was giving birth as she panicked and bit hold of him to pull him out. So my pup was raised with him as company so they were a little smaller than the siblings. Both my and her vet have said other than his legs his general health is incredibly good. 
Like I said before though he passed his 6 week check because at the time he was absolutely fine...I’ve seen pictures and his legs were straight before! This has happened in the last week or so as he’s grown. 
I know he shouldn’t have slipped through the net with the breeder, however I’m so glad I got him and I’d do anything to ensure his health and happiness so I think he came to the right owner ?. She is also as devistated as I am and has gone over and above with her support.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Bless you for taking care of this sweet pup. Good luck at the Ortho vet later today. I hope you get some answers and help. Good luck.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh my, breaks my heart.. hopefully you get some answers soon!!!! Be well lil buddy...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Wishing you all the best! 

Marley is seriously cute!!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Don't have any advice, just wanted to pass on some empathy. He sure is a cute little guy! Wishing you all the best at the vet's today. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What has the breeder said about this situation?


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Any improvement with your pupper, JoJo? Hope you guys are well!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Looking for an update. If the little guy isn't in pain, I h ope you give him a chance of living a happy life. Not the same, but we adopted a very stunted Great Pyrenees who had been blind his entire life. he had been kept in a crate hsi first 6 years, causing him to be so stunted. Also, he had severe fur loss due to staph infection form having to sit and lay in his own pee and poop. The foster did a good job on starting his fur back, bec, but she is Vegan and feeds her animals the same way and he had only gained 5 of the needed 30 pounds in the 15 months she had him---nobyd wanted to do adopted a 7 year old Pyr, blind, sparse fur, tho it was coming back slowinly. We did andhe wa a truly wonderful, smart, gentle lovinjg dog. If nto in pain, they deserve a chance.


----------



## Jojo94 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi guys, sorry I haven’t updated yet. We are scheduled for an X-ray tomorrow so I will let you all know what the feedback is. 
However, as he is growing he is in fact starting to straighten out more and more so I’m hoping whatever it is will be easily fixed. He is extremely happy and not at all in pain so for now we are just training our normal and cheeky puppy and will see what the feedback is from tomorrow’s X-rays.


----------



## Jojo94 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi guys, I just wanted to give a little update. Marley is 14 weeks old now and his legs have straightened out completely! An incredibly helpful comment from Charliethree led us towards something called Carpel Flexural Deformity, which can be caused when the legs are unable to bear the weight of the body or different parts of the leg grow quicker than others. There are various treatments in the form of splints and wraps, calcium supplements etc, but I read a very helpful article which recommended nothing but to ‘walk their socks off’. So we did, we postponed the X-ray and as soon as he was vaccinated we went on very long walks and played outside as much as possible, and within a few weeks he’d straightened out perfectly. 
Im so glad we didn’t think twice about returning him to the breeder, he’s the best thing to ever happen to me! So for anyone else who comes across a wonky pup in the future, don’t be put off by it as it could just be a temporary growth imbalance!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So good to hear your pup is doing so much better!! and his recovery has gone so well!

Many, many happy trails to you and Marley! 

Please keep us posted on how you are all doing!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

That's such wonderful news  Thank you for the update!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news! I'm so happy to hear this. We'd love more pictures of the little guy!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, this puppy is in very rough shape. I'm also thinking rickets. There is no way the breeder could have missed this and there is absolutely no way that any vet would have given this puppy a clean bill of health. No way, no how. Do your pup's sire and dam have full health clearances? I sure hope that this pup came with a health guarantee........


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im glad to hear that your puppers is doing better... such a relief, Im sure....have fun with the lil guy....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is great. When my boys were playing Little League baseball, the paretns of one of the players on youngest son's team had a chihuahua who had a litter of pups and one was born without it's front legs. They ere going to have it put down, but whirl telling some people about it--a "slow" couple who loved kids but were NOT ALLOWED TO HAVE ANY asked for the puppy. He was grounds keeper at the city part the ball fields were located on, and she worked in the concession stand. She could order what was needed and do everythign except count money out. So she couldnt' wait on folks. Anyway, they took tht puppy when it was abotu 6 eeks old and when it got a little older, Eddie took an old skate and worked on it and fixed it so it had a wheel on the front tht turned. Thjey would place tht dog on that sakte and strap it in and it woudl jsut run all over the place using the sake and pushign with back legs. It wa as happy as a lark. So sometimes you gotta give dogs a chance and I am so glad you did and that in the end, all turned out fine.


----------



## Jojo94 (Sep 19, 2018)

3 goldens I absolutely loved your story! Thank you for sharing that. You would never cast a child aside for not being ‘perfect’ so I can’t see why anyone would do it to an animal.
Some recent pics for those who wanted me to share how Marley is getting on x


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, I am amazed by the progress in the puppy! Great job!

The Great Dane Lady sites info on this in terms of giant breeds Cruciate Ligament injury cruciate ligament brace in dogs ACL Knuckling Over | Dog Bowed Legs, HOD| GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Jojo94 said:


> 3 goldens I absolutely loved your story! Thank you for sharing that. You would never cast a child aside for not being ‘perfect’ so I can’t see why anyone would do it to an animal.
> Some recent pics for those who wanted me to share how Marley is getting on x



Thank you for this, a ray of sunshine in a sometimes unforgiving world, truly warms the heart! I totally agree, sometimes all they need is a chance, bless your heart for giving Marley his chance! He is adorable, and is doing wonderfully, thanks to you! 
I hope things continue to go well for all of you!
Hope you will continue to share your adventures with Marley with us.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh my, Marley and his friend are both adorable   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vipin9191 (Dec 10, 2020)

I am glad to see how Marley recovered and is in good shape now. I recently adopted a golden retriever puppy and he has also developed the same condition. I went to the doctor and he gave a syrup for Vitamin D and Phosphorus. The puppy is around 8 weeks old and is having deformity in left leg. Vet said that there is nothing to panic and Neo's (My puppy's name) legs will be normal in few weeks. I am hoping for the best. @*Jojo94 *can you please let me know how much time it took for your puppy to come out of that situation and how much exercise is needed to help him out of this*. *I know that his is a very old post but I am still hoping that you will read this message and will reply. Thanks


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

vipin9191 said:


> I am glad to see how Marley recovered and is in good shape now. I recently adopted a golden retriever puppy and he has also developed the same condition. I went to the doctor and he gave a syrup for Vitamin D and Phosphorus. The puppy is around 8 weeks old and is having deformity in left leg. Vet said that there is nothing to panic and Neo's (My puppy's name) legs will be normal in few weeks. I am hoping for the best. @*Jojo94 *can you please let me know how much time it took for your puppy to come out of that situation and how much exercise is needed to help him out of this*. *I know that his is a very old post but I am still hoping that you will read this message and will reply. Thanks


Welcome! this is a pretty old thread and the user Jojo94 has not been online since 2018 so you might not get a reply.
I'd recommend starting a new thread and posting some pictures as well to see the extent of the leg curvature.


----------



## Jojo94 (Sep 19, 2018)

vipin9191 said:


> I am glad to see how Marley recovered and is in good shape now. I recently adopted a golden retriever puppy and he has also developed the same condition. I went to the doctor and he gave a syrup for Vitamin D and Phosphorus. The puppy is around 8 weeks old and is having deformity in left leg. Vet said that there is nothing to panic and Neo's (My puppy's name) legs will be normal in few weeks. I am hoping for the best. @*Jojo94 *can you please let me know how much time it took for your puppy to come out of that situation and how much exercise is needed to help him out of this*. *I know that his is a very old post but I am still hoping that you will read this message and will reply. Thanks


Hiya, I’m so sorry I didn’t see this sooner, I thought I would receive notifications if someone added to the thread. I only saw this by chance.
I’m hoping by now your pups legs are straight as you messaged 3 months ago?
Marley took about a month to straighten out. I’d walk him a minimum of an hour a day from 9 weeks and I’d say by about 5 months old his legs were fixed. 
I really hope things are going well with Neo! x


----------



## vipin9191 (Dec 10, 2020)

Jojo94 said:


> Hiya, I’m so sorry I didn’t see this sooner, I thought I would receive notifications if someone added to the thread. I only saw this by chance.
> I’m hoping by now your pups legs are straight as you messaged 3 months ago?
> Marley took about a month to straighten out. I’d walk him a minimum of an hour a day from 9 weeks and I’d say by about 5 months old his legs were fixed.
> I really hope things are going well with Neo! x


Hi, thank you for replying... Yes Neo’s legs are now completely normal and he is living a happy and normal life. He is having very loose tows (also called splayed paws) but it is not having any impact on his movement and activities. I am giving him vitamin c and hoping for the best.


----------

